# Ammotragus lervia fassini



## Raincheck (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi forum,

I am new to this forum and photography at least in a more professional manner, I am using a canon 400D (handshot) and in this case a cheap 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 Sigma APO DG &#8364;100 lens. I don't know if this photo belongs in this category "_Wild life_" any way don't be to harsh in your comments, like I said I am just a beginner..!

_Ammotragus lervia fassini _- *Libyan barbary sheep
*Photo taken @ the Barcelona Zoo June 18th 2011









Full View:
http://www.bublin.eu/thephotoforum/Ammotragus_lervia_fassini.jpg


----------



## Raincheck (Jun 23, 2011)

Cat on sofa,


 "Our cat: Lady ga ga" same story, canon 400D (handshot) - 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 






- - --


----------



## Raincheck (Jun 24, 2011)

_Struthio camelus _- *Ostrich
*Photo taken @ the Barcelona Zoo June 18th 2011







Full view:

http://www.bublin.eu/thephotoforum/Struthio_camelus .jpg


----------

